

Ask HN: iPhone as WiFi base station? - MaysonL

Given that the iPhone has WiFi, how hard would it be to use it as a (semi-)broadband connection bridging to a laptop or desktop computer? This would enable me and probably quite a few others to scrap their current ISP's.
======
wmf
A simple matter of programming. Just add AP mode to the wi-fi driver and
enable NAT routing in the network stack. I have a feeling AT&T wouldn't allow
it, though; they'd probably prefer that you get a more expensive plan if
you're going to run a stompbox.

~~~
MaysonL
Hey, what part of unlimited data do they not understand?

PS: thanks for the word: I'd never heard of stompboxen before, neat stuff.

~~~
wmf
We're talking about the phone company; "unlimited" means whatever they want it
to mean.

